# Marketing Honey



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Natural North Country Sweetness
The Only Truly Raw Honey (on my combs)

On my label it says: HONEY
from 
the bees 
 of
Squeak Creek Apiaries

address
phone number

weight


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

i have a lable I use that says pure honey a special blend for special friend that I give to friends or sale people to use has a gift


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

*Chef*,

The words that are most powerful judging from my customers' comments are "local" and "raw." Local is by far the most powerful. The word "honey" is of course pretty significant.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

100 per cent pure and natural. also let them know that there is not foreign honey in it.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I tell em my bees are free range honeybees!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Joel: seriosuly???


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

No but I should, that's the real buzz word at Green Market, Free Range chickens, free range pigs, why not free range bees.

One of the best sales tools I have is the competition. When our customers ask why us vs store brand A I suggest they buy a small jar of ours and a small jar of Store Brand A and compare. I don't think many do, I'm confident the ones that do find out how much better our honey tastes, we hear that over and over again. Have confidence your product is better, it is! Mass production honey plants can out produce you in quantity but never quality. I guess quality is the sales tool I like to use.

We had a market psycholigist look at our product and make suggestions. One of the terms he suggested was "Healthy Honey".


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

How about
"40,000 bees worked themselves to death in a sweat shop to produce this honey. 50% of all sales goes to improve their working conditions"


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Limey said:


> How about
> "40,000 bees worked themselves to death in a sweat shop to produce this honey. 50% of all sales goes to improve their working conditions"


That's pretty good Limey! 

How bout listing something about the fact that it relieves/cures allergies.


----------

